
A New Phylogeny of the Mammals - tokenadult
http://whyevolutionistrue.wordpress.com/2011/10/31/a-new-phylogeny-of-the-mammals/
======
hosh
It'll be interesting when we one day have enough computational power to crunch
through atavistic gene expressions to compute the taxonomy. (That is, the
taxonomic equivalent of deriving the meter from the speed of light).

------
tintin
Amazing to see that it is very random. Long tail, being big, they don't seem
related at all.

------
Daniel_Newby
Do you mean computing an extinct common ancestor of a collection of species?

